# Tire Chains



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in the market for a set of tire chains. I've never owned any and not sure what to look for exactly. My immediate use cases are handling the mud on the Manti when it rains or snows and the snow/ice that I might find on the Book Cliffs/Wildhorse Bench Nov/Jan for my bison hunt this year.

A few questions to get the conversation started:


Can I get one set of chains that will handle both mud and snow/ice so I don't have to buy two different types?
Are there certain types that are easier to use and install on the tires?
Do I need chains for all 4 tires, or will 2 suffice?
Any advice?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

First, get real chains, not the cable stuff. Second, they come in two flavors: Normal twisted link or V-Bar. Vbar helps tear into ice giving additional traction. VBar ride rougher if the ground isnt soft, and you need additional clearance between the tire and the fenders / steering as VBar is thicker.

I use normal twisted link personally.

Generally all chains clear the rear fenders, but climb under and make sure brake lines and other things are out of the way so the chains wont snag on them. Then turn your front tires until the corner of the tire is closest to your fenders (front and rear) and make sure you have clearance. Consider articulation of the suspension that might push the tire closer to the fenders as it flexes.

Chains are awesome, no doubt. My dad always taught "go as far as you can in 4wd, chain up to get back home".

Oh... and put them on BEFORE you get stuck. Trying to put them on after blows (trust me). A HandiMan jack with a Liftmate is awesome for putting on tires in bad conditions, otherwise keep a couple 8" pieces of 2x4 blocks. Lay down the chains in front of the tires. Stick a block in the space between and pull the truck up on the block. This gives you just enough room under the tire to move chains around as you install them. Make sure you use bunjie's or something else to pull up the slack of the chains on the outside of the tire.

I keep chains in my truck year around. I've used them in the dead middle of summer after a flash flood filled a desert road with thick silt. I keep sets in 50cal ammo boxes.

PS: Also consult your owners manual, they usually have recommendations / restrictions on chain types and fitment.

PSS: Chains in the rear= amazing. Chains on all 4 (if you can fit them) = unbelievable traction and turning.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Also don't waste your money buying the chain tensioners that they sell that have those little springs on them. Get a set of bungi cords and dedicated them to the chain box. Get them long enough that you install them do them in a V and ^. 

Another thing is to learn how to put them on when it is nice, dry, and warm in your driveway. Then when you need to install them in the cold, snow, and ice you know what you are doing. 

When I install them on my truck I don't even bother jacking the tires up. I just loop them over the top of the tires and tighten them up as much as possible with the tire on some solid ground. I'll then re-tighten them after I have driven a short distance. 

On my truck I can't put them on the front without hitting the bumper when I turn so as Dallan said check the clearances. You don't want to be tearing a brake line off in the middle on nowhere. Also put them on before you need them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Also don't waste your money buying the chain tensioners that they sell that have those little springs on them. Get a set of bungi cords and dedicated them to the chain box. Get them long enough that you install them do them in a V and ^.


Agreed, thats what I do too. Just make sure you turn it so the point of the hook points outward from the tire, not in where it might rub and pop a sidewall.

Its getting that time isnt it. 8)

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Its getting that time isnt it. 8)
> 
> -DallanC


It can't get here fast enough, I'm getting tired taking others out to shoot animals or telling them where to find them.

My biggest gripe is that a good friend is leaving next week for Africa to go on on a cape buffalo hunt, that really ticks me off.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Leave no trace lol
Sorry hunters really are the worst.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone, a lot of great info here. I checked my owners manual as suggested and here is what I found:


"Install tire chains on the rear tires only. Do not install tire chains on the front tires."
 Looks like I'll only be buying one set, although I wish I could put them on the front too.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

5 hundred pounds in the rear of the truck helps a lot when you put the chains on the rear tires.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

< insert wife sitting on tailgate joke here >

-DallanC


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Great info here http://lacledechain.com/ I missed opening day one year because I got my truck stuck, vowed to never do that again and bought chains for all 4 tires.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

brisket said:


> *handling the mud on the Manti when it rains or snows*...


If the mud everywhere on the Manti is anything like the clay we have where we hunt on the Manti...I'm not 100% sure chains are going to save you but they may not hurt.

The mud we deal with is terrible. Water simply beads up and runs off when you try to wash it off, it will rust stainless steel in a matter of days, each clump weighs no less than 3 pounds, it is as slick as icy packed snow when it first gets wet, etc.

**** you Beaver Creek mud......**** you....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> **** you Beaver Creek mud......**** you....


Ahhhhh Beaver Creek mud, BTDT..

I used to hunt over on the Muddy side of the hill where chains were mandatory if it was even thinking of getting wet.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

As a guy that has hung more steel on his wheels then most here are my recommendations.
Get a good set of heavy V bar chains and a cheap set of Wal-Mart chains. If you only need to chain up one end of the truck then use the good chains, when you need all 4 use both sets. Usually just chaining up the front will get the job done when digging through the nasty or just chaining up the rear will keep the rig from sliding off the cliff but sometimes steel is required on all 4.
Use a bungee cord or the good rubber bungee chain tighteners, throw the spring tighteners in the trash.
Get the chains big enough that they can be installed without lifting the tire or driving on the chains. One should be able to lay the chains over the tire and get the hooks hooked and tighteners installed then slowly turn the tires and re tighten everything before really getting on it. I usually purchase chains one size bigger then what is recommended for the tire and try them on before needed to make sure they fit right.
OP what rig are you driving? I would highly doubt that chains cannot be used on the front tires. Buy a set for the rear and hang them on the front checking clearances like mentioned above and see for yourself.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I would never just put chains on the back. Front tires first then if it's really bad then all fours. I would rather have the truck pull me with extra traction on the front, than risking the front sliding off somewhere.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are some vehicles out there that if you place tire chains on the front end you are just going to tear things up. 

I have one of those trucks. With chains on the front I will loose my bumper, I haven't shimmed it out yet to get that clearance that I need with chains on it. But if I chain up the rear with 500-600 pounds in the back of the truck I have gone everywhere that I have wanted to go in the muck and mire.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Brookie said:


> I would never just put chains on the back. Front tires first then if it's really bad then all fours. I would rather have the truck pull me with extra traction on the front, than risking the front sliding off somewhere.


Going down a steep slick hill one wants chains on the rear, don't really need them on the front as the traction is needed on the rear tires to keep the rear end from passing the front. Pulling my camper up hill works better with the chains on the rear as the trailer tongue weight adds to the rear end but makes the front lighter.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone keep a set of chains on hand for their travel trailers and slick conditions? Just to help with braking and keeping the thing from trying to pass you on a slick downhill?


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Anyone keep a set of chains on hand for their travel trailers and slick conditions? Just to help with braking and keeping the thing from trying to pass you on a slick downhill?
> 
> -DallanC


I don't have a travel trailer but have put chains on others trailers when I have been hunting with them. That along with cutting a tree down to make a drag to hook up to the rear of the trailer to keep everything straight.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Anyone keep a set of chains on hand for their travel trailers and slick conditions? Just to help with braking and keeping the thing from trying to pass you on a slick downhill?
> 
> -DallanC


I do, another set of cheaper chains just for the trailer brake axle. Sure helps keep the trailer behind the truck and not trying to pass the truck or push the rear of the truck around when coming down slick hills.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

muddydogs said:


> Get a good set of heavy V bar chains


Do you mean a set with a V like pattern similar to this?

https://www.amazon.com/Konig-16mm-T...1508112598&sr=8-14&keywords=truck+tire+chains

Does that provide better traction than this stye?

https://www.amazon.com/Security-Cha...=1508112598&sr=8-3&keywords=truck+tire+chains


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

KineKilla said:


> If the mud everywhere on the Manti is anything like the clay we have where we hunt on the Manti...I'm not 100% sure chains are going to save you but they may not hurt.
> 
> The mud we deal with is terrible. Water simply beads up and runs off when you try to wash it off, it will rust stainless steel in a matter of days, each clump weighs no less than 3 pounds, it is as slick as icy packed snow when it first gets wet, etc.


Yeah, that stuff is nasty, sounds exactly like what I've experienced. In that situation, I've always wanted to see if chains would help, but I always forget to buy them until it's too late.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

IVe always only used them on the front on a truck as their use will be very limited on a truck with an empty bed. Certainly do have more things that can possibly be damaged, but knock on wood, never had an issue. With 70% of the braking power in the front and most of the weight in the front if only one set is available Id put my money on front axle every time. 
I have seen guys put them on trailer axles when they took them up a road where no trailer ever belongs and then it snowed on them, so they were taking it back down while it was still frozen vs muddy. Just dumb, I would have just left them off of the steep part of teh road and drove an extra 3 miles each day, but to each their own. I would guess that they wouldnt do that again, but 10,500' elevation in October that is really pushing it.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Huge29 said:


> IVe always only used them on the front on a truck as their use will be very limited on a truck with an empty bed. Certainly do have more things that can possibly be damaged, but knock on wood, never had an issue. With 70% of the braking power in the front and most of the weight in the front if only one set is available Id put my money on front axle every time.


Good points. I'm driving a Toyota Sequoia SUV, so the backend is heavier than a pickup with an empty bed, so I would assume it would handle better with the chains on the rear?

Also, looking at the clearance between the front tire and the wheel wells there isn't much space, probably why the owners manual states to only put chains on the rear.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

brisket said:


> Good points. I'm driving a Toyota Sequoia SUV, so the backend is heavier than a pickup with an empty bed, so I would assume it would handle better with the chains on the rear?
> 
> Also, looking at the clearance between the front tire and the wheel wells there isn't much space, probably why the owners manual states to only put chains on the rear.


I cant disagree with that, lots more weight back there on an SUV.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

brisket said:


> Do you mean a set with a V like pattern similar to this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Konig-16mm-T...1508112598&sr=8-14&keywords=truck+tire+chains
> 
> ...


The cheap set of chains I run are like your second link, infact both sets are like your second link. When referring to V bars or ice bars as they are also called means little pieces of v shaped steel that is welded to the chain links.

https://www.amazon.com/Glacier-Chains-H2828SC-Light-Truck/dp/B005PW6M8W

I've never run a chain like in your first link but I would worry that the hook up system would be a real pain to work with when caked with mud or snow. Also how good will the system work after the chains have bounced around the back of the truck for a few years getting all good and rusty?

Here is a link to the good rubber snubbers for tightening the chains up.
https://www.amazon.com/Security-Chain-QG20074-Traction-Tightener/dp/B000CQ6DJO/ref=pd_bxgy_263_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=ZDJA3G4F0V9X9RVE0ZKW


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

brisket said:


> Yeah, that stuff is nasty, sounds exactly like what I've experienced. In that situation, I've always wanted to see if chains would help, but I always forget to buy them until it's too late.


Best thing in the nasty sticky clay is tires with open lugs and the horsepower to spin all four tires clean. I've been in spots where I could roll 5 to 10 feet then have to spin the crud out of the tires to get enough traction to roll another 10 feet. Chains can help but when the tires ball up nothing beats a little HP to clean them off. It gets a little tricky when the road is off camber so the rig wants to slide sideways when spinning the tires.

Working the AZ strip we would get hammered with afternoon monsoons making the roads a slick mess. We would come out of the woods and have to clean the mud clods out of the bed of the pickup and off the cab roof from the tires throwing crud all over the place when I spun it off. Some days you couldn't tell the pickup was white from the mud coating.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

***Edit*** Weird, my browser didn't show the latest postings. I was replying to Brisket at the bottom of page 2.



brisket said:


> Do you mean a set with a V like pattern similar to this?


No, "V Bar" chain literally has a "V" welded into each link. This allows the tips of the V to dig into ice and whatnot for additional traction.










-DallanC


----------

